# Reference/Engagement Form



## GHOSTMEout (Aug 9, 2021)

I passed my civil PE exam recently and I'm planning to apply to CA engineering board. Could you please help me with questions below:
1. My 1st Engagement is (in responsible charge) a PE civil. The PE is reviewing my civil work (calculation & design), and he is my supervisor as well. should I put him as In responsible charge? or employer/supervisor?
2. I have a Co-worker with me who has CA mechanical PE willing to provide me with 2nd Engagement. Can I use him as reference even if he is mechanical engineer? My current work is civil & heavy mechanical. I develop the piping & instrumentation diagrams (P&ID) equipment layout drawing and calculate the SCFM for each piece of equipment.
3. I have 2 college professes (Master's degree program) willing to be my 3rd & 4th Engagement. They are both Civil PE, and I graduated a few years ago. They are familiar with my current work, and they reviewed my designs and calculation before committing to be my references. What should I put in employment dates for these references? My current work period (with my current company)? Or my Master's degree period? Also, the description of engineering tasks & duties will be my current work? or the classes that I took with professor?

I appreciate your help.


Thank you,


----------



## CAPLS (Aug 9, 2021)

Assuming you are referring the current application form found at https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/pubs/forms/ceapp.pdf

1. On page 2 of the application form at that link, you can list all of those.

If you are instead referring to the Engagement Record and Reference form found at https://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/pubs/forms/perefsfrm.pdf under the Part B portion (second page), the applicant does not complete Part B. The reference is supposed to complete that portion. This is very important.

2. No. Under Part B (Reference portion), the reference certifies that he/she is authorized to practice in that discipline for which the applicant is applying for. California is discipline specific which means only civil experience can qualify for the civil license and mechanical experience qualifies for mechanical license.

3. You would include the dates for the work engagement(s) for which those two professors are familiar with. The dates of your degree cannot overlap with dates for experience. And they would only be eligible to serve as references if the work was certified to/claimed under another person that was in responsible charge of the engagement work. example. Engagement 2 - where you claim the months of civil experience certified by your supervisor in responsible charge. Engagements 3 & 4 - use same dates/same work experience with different reference, but do not claim qualifying months of experience.

Hope this helps


----------



## GHOSTMEout (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you


----------

